# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  These gosh darn pokies!! :P

## 4theSNAKElady

Ok. So yes, I really really REALLY want a P. metallica. Ive been doing lots of research, so that way I feel "well rounded" and prepared when I get mine. Im not new to Ts, but I am new to pokies. So then I thought, should I get a much cheaper pokie sling, and get some experience with that guy so I know what to expect with my metallica? I looked at pics, read even more about the different species etc. And I thought about maybe a P. regalis. And I also have been reading about pokie behavior....and their bites. The p.regalis will be much cheaper, but that thing is huge! And I couldn't imagine whats gonna happen when I transfer it as it gets bigger! Info is so conflicting too...one guy says pokies've been "demonized" and aren't that bad, and another site says DONT GET ONE!! I have seen videos of people handling their adult metallicas, and they seemed just fine to me! Idk....when Im ready, should I just go ahead and get the metallica? What would you do??? Im not in any hurry either, cuz I just don't have the extra $200 to shell out right now. Im hoping they have some at the Daytona show  :Very Happy: .
Where's my T buddies.....Im sure they'll have something witty to say  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yay T talk :p

The people that post handling videos are:
A. Have tons of experience 
B. Need lots of attention
C. Just plain stupid

They will all reach close to the same size, same speed etc. give or take. 

I have read that some are better to start with but I don't know what's true. 

The speed of your smithi and rosea compared to the Pokie would be like comparing a city bus to an Indy car. :p
I'm pretty sure it would even lap your Avic. 

I'm not hear to talk you out of it or talk you into it. You are the only one who knows if you are ready for one or not. 

They grow quick! Females can be full size in about 18months or so..? Every molt and its going to gain some size. 
The only time I ever worry about one tagging me is during a transfer. 

Keep in mind that I don't have any Poecilotheria but I do have Psalmopoeus. 
My big girl can teleport and very sure footed. My heart was beating pretty good when I transferred her :o

If you get one, any of them. Just remember to stay focused when working with them. Give them the full respect they deserve. 
I feel that over thinking it can be bad, under thinking it can be bad. Throw out the far left stories of them being demons, throw out the far right video of people holding them. Look for middle ground and you'll find the best reviews. 

If you end up hating it, send it to me :p

I'm hoping to get a group of P. pederseni in soon.  :Smile: 

Good luck and be safe.

----------


## carlson

Pokies all look so pretty one day I want but my t noobness has to go away.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

That is excellent advice Rich!  :Clap:  Still gonna do more research until August(knowledge is power lol) but Im pretty sure Im still gonna go for the metallica when Im ready. I found a nice paintbrush in one of my boxes today....it made me start thinking  :Wink:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

...thinking, how fast can it run up this thing? :p

Your Avic will have put on a little more size by then. So that will help some.  :Smile: 

If I get those Poecis soon I'll be able to give a better idea how they are too.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

God I want a p.metallica so bad but I'm still a bit nervous. I'd love to get a full adult though (yes I know that means $$$$$$)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> God I want a p.metallica so bad but I'm still a bit nervous. I'd love to get a full adult though (yes I know that means $$$$$$)


yeah, I keep tellin myself that when I look at the prices of even young adults. :Surprised:  But this is my justification: Ive spent up to $800 on snakes....and they live for about 25-30 years. Ive spent $40 on a lionfish that lived for about 10 years, $45 on an angelfish that loved for 7 years, and $28 for a fire shrimp that lived for about 20 seconds.  So yeah, I would be willing to spend $200 on a GORGEOUS spider that will live 20+ years  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

Do Poecis live that long?

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Lemme verify that....gimme 3 min  :Razz:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

shoot...it looks like I was a little off. 15 years max, with 12 being the average. That goes for most poecis, from what ive read. With all the research Ive been doing, It never occurred to me to check their lifespans!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I just knew the mature fast!

----------


## 3skulls

Just get 3 babies. Better odds you'll get a female  :Smile: 

Offer someone 300 @100 each. 

You'll get to spend more time with them, have a better understanding of them while they are little. Not buying an adult that someone "labeled" as a female to jack up the price. Doesn't have the adult speed. Doesn't have an adult attitude. 

You can later trade off any males, sell any females if you get more than one. Make your money back and have a free P. metallica.

----------

_adamsky27_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Just get 3 babies. Better odds you'll get a female 
> 
> Offer someone 300 @100 each. 
> 
> You'll get to spend more time with them, have a better understanding of them while they are little. Not buying an adult that someone "labeled" as a female to jack up the price. Doesn't have the adult speed. Doesn't have an adult attitude. 
> 
> You can later trade off any males, sell any females if you get more than one. Make your money back and have a free P. metallica.


This is what i said before too lol. Typical woman, doesn't wanna listen! :p  :ROFL:

----------


## 3skulls

Great minds must think alike :p

----------


## adamsky27

I have a GBB and a P. Metallica. The GBB pretty much just chills in its web, but the P. Metallica is FAST! I will be transferring it to its new enclosure soon, now I'm nervous lol. 3skulls isn't joking about the speed, at all.  :Wink:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Please let us know how it goes and  how you do it. 

When I was digging out my P. irminia, she grabbed the chopstick and was pulling it in! I'll have to move her over one more time.  Now she is big :o

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Just get 3 babies. Better odds you'll get a female 
> 
> Offer someone 300 @100 each. 
> 
> You'll get to spend more time with them, have a better understanding of them while they are little. Not buying an adult that someone "labeled" as a female to jack up the price. Doesn't have the adult speed. Doesn't have an adult attitude. 
> 
> You can later trade off any males, sell any females if you get more than one. Make your money back and have a free P. metallica.


Well damn! That is a great idea! I think ill consider doing that! 
And Mikey, you think women are bad listeners? Pssshht...you never met my husband! Hes a terrible listener :p

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

....i hope they got an awesome selection of Ts at Daytona!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Ohhhh so when 3skulls says it THEN its a good idea. I see how it is...

I'm a bad listener bc i can't hear very well to begin with. And when i can hear, its all selective.  :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I got a P. metallica as my 3rd T, so I kinna just jumped right in. He's QUICK and I'll probably never even think of handling him, but I love him. I got him as a tiny sling from Ken the Bug Guy this past October and he's gotten muuuuch bigger and prettier since. If you're smart and careful about transfers it's not that bad. I actually DID pay $300 for 3, just two were my friend's, so I'd say contact Ken and he may be willing to do the same for you. It might've just been a show deal though, not sure.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## cmack91

I have no experience with metallica but i do have a rufilata. She is by far the fastest T i have but she runs instead of defending herself most of the time. Just use caution like you would with any OW and you'll be fine.

----------


## Eric Alan

> I have no experience with metallica but i do have a rufilata. She is by far the fastest T i have but she runs instead of defending herself most of the time. Just use caution like you would with any OW and you'll be fine.


I agree. From my experience with tarantulas, they're all equally aggressive and fast when behind glass. For me, they've all been hands-off display animals and I treat each one with the same respect when doing any sort of cage maintenance. As long as you do the same, you have nothing to worry about.

Here's a shot of my mature male Poecilotheria rufilata at 6" shortly after his last molt on 02.12.13. I took it with the front doors to his enclosure open and the lens less than 6" away. He didn't care for one second that I was around and sat in the same place the whole time I was taking pictures. All he does now is wander around at night drumming loudly for a mate - not exactly the terror that pokies are made out to be.


- Eric

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I agree. From my experience with tarantulas, they're all equally aggressive and fast when behind glass. For me, they've all been hands-off display animals and I treat each one with the same respect when doing any sort of cage maintenance. As long as you do the same, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Here's a shot of my mature male Poecilotheria rufilata at 6" shortly after his last molt on 02.12.13. I took it with the front doors to his enclosure open and the lens less than 6" away. He didn't care for one second that I was around and sat in the same place the whole time I was taking pictures. All he does now is wander around at night drumming loudly for a mate - not exactly the terror that pokies are made out to be.
> 
> 
> - Eric


Awww....hes probably wonewy... :Sad: 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Zombie

I wants a Metallica too! I have had a regalis and we currently own an Ornata! Transfers are tough for sure, and my heart beats out of my chest. We use paint brushes to transfer. I freaked one time when the Ornata run at my hand as a sling I let go of the transfer stick and it landed on her  :Sad:  She lost a leg and I felt terrible. That was 2 molts ago and she regret the leg and is just fine.

----------


## Snakeman

I have experience with Pokies. When I was in high school I had a P. regalis that turned out to be a mature male. Now I own a P. metallica sling and a P. ornata juvie. Like everyone has said, they all get the same size give or take a couple of inches. Their venom is not to be taken lightly and you should take extreme precaution when re-housing them or whenever their lids are open for whatever reason as they are quick! here's pics of my 2 pokies:

P. ornata(Fringed Ornamental) juvie 2-2 1/4"


P. metallica(Metallic Ornamental sling) 1.5"

----------


## Snakeman

If anyone is interested, I could give you the FB link of the person I bought my P. metallica from as he's selling 1-1.5" slings for $100 + shipping.

----------


## 3skulls

That ornata looks awesome!

----------

_Snakeman_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## Snakeman

Thanks  :Smile:  I tried to get a better shot of it in its home but as soon as I open the lid it scurries back to its burrow since it's pretty shy. I'd have to leave the lid slightly open for a good while till it feels comfortable enough to come back out for a good shot.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm always wishing I could get better shots of the tarantulas.

----------


## Snakeman

Muahaha! I threw in a cricket to get my P. ornata to come out and stay put and it worked. I just had to move the plant I have in its home to get a good view.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome. Wow I never looked at the ornatas much but that's a great looking spider.

----------

_Snakeman_ (04-27-2013)

----------


## Eric Alan

> Awww....hes probably wonewy...
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Very much so. I've been looking for a local with breeding experience to get him his due, but haven't been successful thus far. Anyone know of (or have) a lady friend for him? It's hard to be wing-man to a tarantula when there's a relatively decent shot one of us'll get eaten if either of us screws up... and I run faster than he does.

Eric

----------

